# Fische online kaufen???



## Angiemk1975 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo, was haltet Ihr davon, wenn man Fische online bestellt/ kauft? Ich wohne auf dem Lande, sehr weit entfernt ist der nächste Baumarkt mit Fischen und dieser wird wohk in Kürze auch noch geschlossen. Im Internet habe ich schon Seiten gesehen, auf denen man Fische online bestellen kann. Die Bilder sind sehr schön. Aber ist dies nicht Tierquäerei, was haltet Ihr davon? Welche Firma findet Ihr da am Besten? Ich habe einen Teich und möchte noch evtl. einen oder zwei Fische dafür dazu kaufen oder bestellen. Zudem habe ich mir bei einem Versandhaus ein Aquarium bestellt, welches ich ihn Kürze geliefert bekomme und dafür brauche ich ja auch Fische. Was haltet Ihr also vom Onlinebestellungen von Fischen? Schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten! Lg


----------



## zaphod (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hmm, also Fisch, Katze, Hund, Freundin würd ich persönlich nicht online bestellen. 
1. weil man vorher nicht gesehen hat, was man bekommt - wenns nicht gefällt, wirds umgetauscht? 
2. weil man vorher nicht gesehen hat, unter welchen Verhältnissen die Fische gezüchtet werden. 
3. nehme ich an, dass der sicher mehr als 24- stündige Transport die Fische mehr stresst als einen selbst, wenn man halt 1- oder 2-mal ein paar Kilometer mehr fahren muss. 

Ist aber vielleicht auch "Geschmackssache", ist nur meine Meinung, hab jedenfalls keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hi.

Was glaubst du wie Zoohandlungen und Baumärkte ihre Fische bekommen? Die werden auch von sonst wo versendet.  


Wenn die Fische professionell verpackt und versendet werden, dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren. Allerdings habe ich auch schon erlebt das ein Zoohändler eine Lieferung bekommen hat, wo über die Hälfte der Fische tod waren.
Gerade bei hohen Tempereaturen ist das Risiko sehr hoch. Niedrige Temperaturen sind ja für Kaltwasserfische kein Problem.


Ich selbst habe auch schon zwei mal Fische per Post bekommen. Unter anderem auch etwas empfindlichere. Die sind alle in einem sehr guten Zustand angekommen. Das eine mal sind sie sogar 3 Tage unterwegs gewesen.


Die Versandkosten sind allerdings auch sehr hoch. Mit 20 - 30 € musst du schon rechnen.


edit:
@ Klaas:
Es gibt schon Händler die nur optisch einwandfreie Tiere versenden, eine sehr gute Qualität haben und wo die Tiere unter guten Bedingungen gehalten werden.

der hier z.B.
www.tropic-aquaristik.de

Hab zwar bei ihm noch nichts bestellt aber bis jetzt nur gutes gehört!


----------



## zaphod (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst du wie Zoohandlungen und Baumärkte ihre Fische bekommen? Die werden auch von sonst wo versendet.



nö, mein Händler hat dafür Anzuchtbecken - und in Baumärkten kaufe ich Maschinen und Handwerkszeugs, aber keine Tiere. 
(Wenn viele der Angestellten dort schon keine Ahnung von Ihrem leblosen Sortiment haben, frag ich mich, wie es dann mit Lebewesen aussieht...)
Um die Fisch-Becken in Baumärkten mache ich inzwischen einen großen Bogen - was ich da schon gesehen habe... 

Edit:


			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt schon Händler die nur optisch einwandfreie Tiere versenden, eine sehr gute Qualität haben und wo die Tiere unter guten Bedingungen gehalten werden.


Sicher kann man die schönen Bilder im Netz bestaunen, aber ob das dann wirklich immer zutrifft? 
Ich will ja nicht abstreiten, dass es gute Händler gibt, aber mich vor Ort davon zu überzeugen, ist halt meine 1. Wahl.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> nö, mein Händler hat dafür Anzuchtbecken.


 Ich glaube aber nicht das dein Händler für alle Fischarten Anzuchtbecken hat und die alles selber züchtet. Zumal es Arten gibt die sich sehr, sehr schwer, nur in großen Zuchtteichen oder gar nicht vermehren lassen.


----------



## zaphod (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Für die Arten, die ich gekauft hatte, gabs aber wohl welche - hab und will ja nix ausgefallenes. Außerdem kann ich mich inzwischen wie viele andere schon 
selbst fast als "Goldfischzüchter" ansehen, sodass ich in nächster Zeit keine mehr kaufen werde. Und sollte es irgendwann durch mein unfachmännisches Eingreifen in den Teich mal keine mehr geben, werd ich wohl auch keine neuen kaufen. 

Sorry für den Abstecher, ich bin still - jetzt aber zurück zum Thema *Online-Kauf*.


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2007)

*Fische online kaufen - hab mich getraut*

High,

weil der Rest der Familie mich überstimmt hat, hatte ich beschlossen, dem Kauf von 6 Bitterlingen zuzustimmen. Nur leider konnte mir keiner der ansässigen Händler welche anbieten. Goldfische, Shubukin, __ Störe, sogar Karpfen. Alles kein Problem. Einer hätte mir für meinen Kleinteich, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, 6 kleine Kois angedreht. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich habe es gewagt und die Tierchen am anderen Ende der Republik bestellt.

Heute sind sie angekommen per DHL. Styrobox. Jeder Fisch in einzelnem Beutel mit Wasser und viel Luft. In der Box noch so ein Gel-Kühl-Dings. Alles ganz frisch und kühl und die Burschen putzmunter. Habe die Beutel dann erst mal zum Temperaturanpassen in den Teich gehängt. Nach einer halben Stunde und gefühlter Temperatur habe ich sie dann rausgelassen und seit dem allerdings nicht mehr gesehen. Mal schauen, ob sie morgen schon ein bißchen mutiger sind.

Gruß Blumenelse


----------



## Angiemk1975 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hallo, und- sind die Fische nun mutiger geworden? Habt Ihr viel Spaß mit diesen Fischen? Geht es denen gut?
Lg Angie


----------



## Patrol-Lady (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hi, habe heute erst Deine Frage gelesen - hats Du schon eine Lösung? Sieh Dir auf jeden Fall mal die Seite Interaquaristik.de, gehe auf 'Aquaristik' und dann zu den Süßwasserfischen oder auch __ Muscheln und Garnelen, überall auführlichste Beschreibung und bei den meisten auch eine oder mehrere Kundenbewertungen dabei - der Laden ist Klasse!! Viel Spaß beim stöbern!


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*



			
				Angiemk1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, und- sind die Fische nun mutiger geworden? Habt Ihr viel Spaß mit diesen Fischen? Geht es denen gut?
> Lg Angie



Hallo Angie,

am ersten Abend haben sie schon ihr neues Revier erkundet und schon mal hier und da ein  bißchen gepickt. Ja, den Burschen geht es prima. Besonders wenn es etwas zu fressen gibt - zur Zeit nur sonntags - spielen sie Skimmer. Alle sind putzmunter.

LG Blumenelse


----------



## llmeyerll (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Kennt jemand denn noch weitere Shops mit einem Teichfischangebot wie z.B
http://www.schubert-online.de/Onlineshop/ ?

Google spuckt nicht besonders viel aus bei meiner Suchweise!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hi,

ich persönlich schau die mir lieber direkt an. Vorallem ist für mich wichtig wie sie gehalten werden, da gibst ja schon unterschiede ... und wie vital sie sind bzw. wie die Fischhaut/-schuppen aussehen.

Ich hab letztens bei H...bach welche mit Pilz gesehen ... nitt so toll, und alle 3 Wochen hängt da nen Schild *Becken gesperrt...* - warum nur ...


----------



## chromis (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hi,

was gibt's dort für die Fische, die Du bei einem guten Händler nicht bekommst?
Mir ist nichts aufgefallen. Im Gegenteil, es werden sogar Arten verkauft, die ich als Teichfische ablehne. Hinzu kommt, dass Du die Fische und die Hälterung vor dem Kauf nicht mal siehst.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> was gibt's dort für die Fische, die Du bei einem guten Händler nicht bekommst?



Hallo, 
Herr Schubert ist auch Mitglied hier im Forum, 
und hat hier sicher auch den einen oder anderen 
zufriedenen Stammkunden. 
Fische und Hälterung kann man sich selbstverständlich dort anschauen, sogar nach Thailand werden preiswerte Kundenreisen zur Koiselektion direkt vor Ort angeboten. 
Welche Fische nun Teich geeignet sind und welche nicht, darüber lässt sich sicher streiten. 
Schubert ist nicht nur ein Online Handel sondern hat auch ein Händler vor Ort, wo es eben all die Sachen gibt, die man bei einem guten Händler bekommt. 

Auch wenn gegen den Versand nichts einzuwenden ist (Japan Koi haben weitaus längere Transporte hinter sich) würde ich persönlich aber auch lieber die Fische vor dem Kauf sehen. Aber die Mozartstadt Wildeshausen ist ja nicht nur wegen Schubert eine Reise wert so kann man einen Ausflug mit dem Fischkauf verbinden.

So... sollte keine Werbung sein ... ich kenne den Herrn Schubert ja gar nicht persönlich, hab da noch nie eingekauft und war auch noch nie da. Aber ich kenne zufriedene Kunden von diesem Händler. 
Ich hab das nur mal geschrieben, damit hier nicht der Tenor rüber kommt das das ein schlechter Händler wäre. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## llmeyerll (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Trotzdem sind die Angaben auf der Seite zu den Vorraussetzungen für einige Fische (besonders die __ Störe) sehr fragwürdig! Aber gehört hier sicher nicht hin und will gar nicht weiter über den Händler urteilen! 

Aber weiterhin suche ich ähnliche Onlineshops, da ich kleine Grünschleien benötige und vor Ort keinen Händler kenne, der die anbietet.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Oft kann Dir auch Dein Stammhändler vor Ort entsprechende Fische beim Großhändler mitbestellen, auch wenn er die normalerweise nicht im Sortiment hat. 

Wolf


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hallo Leute!

Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, auch wenn es anscheinend nur wenige sind, die sich getraut haben.
Seit Freitag, den 11.07.2008 schwimmt in meinem Teich ein echter Japan-Koi. Da bei mir im Ort nur Nachzuchten oder Thailand-Koi verkauft werden und ich mit der Farbqualität dieser Koi nicht zufrieden war, habe ich es riskiert. Und ich bin voll zufrieden. 
Ich habe bei www.koi-teich-service.de eingekauft. Der Händler war total nett und auch der Lieferant hat sich sehr bemüht. Und der kleinen Maus geht es blendent. Und es wurde genau der Fisch geliefert, der auch abgebildet war.
Ich bin zufrieden und würde es wieder tun.

Viele Grüße aus Grabow


----------



## robsig12 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Also ich persönlich hätte schon etwas angst vor der Online-Bestellung. Nicht gerade, weil es da evtl. schlechte Qualität gibt, sondern eher der Transport der Fische. (Packetdienst usw.)
Ich selbst habe das Glück in einer einigerm. grösseren Stadt zu wohnen, wo ich 3 Zoohändler vor Ort habe, bei denen ich die Fischer erst ansehen kann, und wenn sie nicht vorrätig sind, bestellt dieser mir die Fische gerne. (Natürlich werden da die Fische auch mit dem BUS o. LKW transportiert, denke aber, dass grössere Mengen eher direkt oder früher vom Grosshändler angefahren werden) Hoffe ich halt.


----------



## uHu (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem seriösen und kompetenten Online-Händler der mir Notropis chrosomus verkaufen will... Habe bis jetzt schon ein paar shops gefunden aber keiner hat diese in sienem angebot. Bei mir in der Umgebung habe ich schon alle Händler abgeklappert doch auch hier fehlanzeige - nach der Frage ob sie diese nicht mitbestellen könnten (großhändler) kam überall die antwort: Sowas gibts bei uns nicht oder die Fische waren um bis zu 20€ teurer, und so viel mehr auszugeben ist mir dann doch zu viel. Kann mir da noch eien Online Shop nennen, der die Regenbogenelritzen und vll auch noch einen sonnenbarsch verkauft?


----------



## hitman1 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hallo
da die letzen Einträge doch schon etwa älter sind, wollte ich mal fragen ob inzwischen mehrer Leute erfahrung bei Onlinebestellungen haben. 
Es gibt ja mittlerweile eine riesen Auswahl an Händlern egal ob für Eurokois oder importierte.


----------



## willi1954 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*



llmeyerll schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind die Angaben auf der Seite zu den Vorraussetzungen für einige Fische (besonders die __ Störe) sehr fragwürdig! Aber gehört hier sicher nicht hin und will gar nicht weiter über den Händler urteilen!
> 
> Aber weiterhin suche ich ähnliche Onlineshops, da ich kleine Grünschleien benötige und vor Ort keinen Händler kenne, der die anbietet.



von mir kannste viele __ Schleie bekommen, musst sie aber selbst bei mir im Teich fangen xD

ups, sehe grade, beitrag war uralt, sorry


----------



## Gladius (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hallo,

ich habe schon mehrmals in Online Shops Fische bestellt. Es hat auch alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Man muss sich natuerlich bewusst sein, dass man sich die Tiere nicht aussuchen kann wie beim Haendler um die Ecke. Bei Arten, bei denen man male und female unterscheiden kann, kann man auch gezielt bestellen. Bei allen Anderen bekommt man einen Mix. 
Die  Anlieferung erfolgt mit Kurier auf einen abgestimmten Termin und es muss jemand da sein, der die Lieferung in Empfang nimmt.

Gruesse Andreas


----------



## bernd1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hallo,
habe hier 15 Regenbogenshiner / Notropis chrosomis bestellt. Die Kerlchen sind bereits gestern Vormittag per TNT-Express, bestens in gut mit Zeitungspapier ausgekleideter Styropor-Box, angekommen. Die Fische selbst waren doppelt "gesichert": 1. Plastiktüte mit Fischen + viel Luft, diese in einer 2. Tüte, alles bestens verschlossen.

Die Fische machen einen sehr gesunden Eindruck, sind putzmunter und erkundeten bereits wenige Minuten nach dem Verlassen der Transporttüte den Teich.

Der Versand der Fische wurde vom Händler sogar am Vortag tel. angekündigt, damit die Fische auch garantiert zugestellt werden können.

Diesen Händler kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## wp-3d (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*



bernd1 schrieb:


> 1. Plastiktüte mit Fischen + viel Luft,




Hallo Bernd,

die Luft ist Sauerstoff und reicht je nach Temperatur 
bei diesen kleinen Fischen für min. 48 Stunden. 


.


----------



## bernd1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische online kaufen???*

Hallo Werner,

... ist mir klar, sehr gut.

Nochmals besten Dank für die offensichtlich gesunden + temperamentvollen Fische!


----------



## lotta (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Meinen Fischen(ebenfalls Notropis von Werner),
geht es nach nunmehr 3 Wochen in ihrem Bachlauf, 
auch nach wie vor , vom ersten Moment an sehr gut.
Ich habe große Freude an ihnen.
LG Bine


----------

